# Guess Who's Work this is..CL ADD



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

We are looking for a few honest and dependable people to train on how to provide high quality residential cleanings.

This job is challenging, however it is very rewarding! What is required is honest, reliable, reasonable persons who are willing to be taught, will follow instructions, and have good customer service skills. 
Experience in the cleaning / janitorial services are a plus. MUST BE ABLE TO PHYSICALLY ENDURE A FULL DAY WORTH OF WORK

The ideal person for this job would live local to ***** / *****, *****.
Applicants must have a valid driver's license and reliable transportation and cell phone with text package.

After pasting background check, drug test, and a demonstration of a car in good working order, candidate for this position would be trained. After training, as a Cleaning Specialist, you will work unsupervised to establish order and maintain homes with in ******* and ****** counties. Hired persons will be assigned a (Starting off ) work load ranging from part time (load of work) to 40+ hours per week, based on demostration of ability to properly handle the assigned work.

Compensation includes hourly wages ($10+/hr after training), mileage, a cell phone compensation, monthly bonus, and other benefits.

To be considered for one of these positions, please reply to this ad.

Please include (1) your name, (2) contact info, (3) the zip code you reside in, (4) a paragraph or two expressing the experience and qualities which would make you the perfect candidate for this position and (5) a copy of your resume.

Notice No Mention of a camera.They must give you the camera as a gift.Their having a hard time finding people,this add has changed 3 times over the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Honestly that looks like a Merry Men Cleaning Services out of Lexington. Their workers got "bonuses" too....

I sure miss SC!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Marry Maids it is not,Regional sub working with SG their hiring everyone and their brother out here.Ive been contacted 3 times since BOA sold out wanting me to do their work.

They've had to change their add many times, Cuz they cant find anyone to do the work...for their prices.

Ha. goggle is your friend..I contacted them for laughs,Its a company from Ohio.

I use to work SG,not once but twice,lasted about 2 months the web site was a night-mare.Ive been thinking about going back.

I now you guys beat up Nationals but i work for LPS and love it,best damn company Ive ever worked for.Hell the Regional boss calls me once a month just for chat.Mandatory of course !!

About the add it use to read if you don't like working with SG don't call,same add is up ebay classified too.Along with many others looking for contractors,its getting crazy busy out here.

We still got a few yrs of this shadow inventory to be bleed out before the markets get back to normal levels.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Never said "Merry Maids"  Read again and you will catch what happened


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BTY where in SC? 

We were the only contractor contracted direct for BOA in SC & Ga. Recruited 100's of crews setting up their networks. Had offices in Lexington down by the Red Barn Flea Market area. THEN it all went to heck when First Preston weasled into BOA....The rest is history. I still wear my Gamecock jerseys...hope your not a Clemson fan


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Gamecocks my friend all the way,we wiped Clemson again to..ha,ha.

I'm near Platt spring rd down from the Village store.Best hot dogs in the wurld..LOL.

RTK had BOA before it sold out,she is doing it directly now,not sure what area she is covering tho.

Man you go way back..like when john ward use to first amercian..damn ur old school.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep, im right down the road from where you use to be maybe 5 miles.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We want to place this information on the NPPG page to get more exposure....

HOW SURE ARE YOU GUYS ON THIS...

Please feel free to contact me....
If this is true...we all have benifits coming.....Please send me acurate information...
Locations this is going on
Company name that is facilitating

I would also like to take this to another networking site...so I need to be sure..

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Supreme Property (Nov 19, 2012)

What is LPS?



Zuse said:


> Marry Maids it is not,Regional sub working with SG their hiring everyone and their brother out here.Ive been contacted 3 times since BOA sold out wanting me to do their work.
> 
> They've had to change their add many times, Cuz they cant find anyone to do the work...for their prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

lpfs.com


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Marry Maids it is not,Regional sub working with SG their hiring everyone and their brother out here.Ive been contacted 3 times since BOA sold out wanting me to do their work.
> 
> They've had to change their add many times, Cuz they cant find anyone to do the work...for their prices.
> 
> ...


You LOVE LPS? Do you do your own bids and uploading?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> You LOVE LPS? Do you do your own bids and uploading?


Yeah i know i cant believe i said that either,But as-far-as Uploading and Bids,i have *Secretary's* that do all the uploading and my contractors do all the biding unless there is a irregularly like to high or low which doesn't happen to often.

Everyone is 1099 except the me and the *Secretary's*,the contractors are responsible for their bids,locks,equipment unless they need help with a large purchase.I mainly do the roof bids,major repairs bids,and put out fires,etc.

I basically take 45% off the top of everything the contractors do.I give the company's 20% and i take 25% the rest goes to the contractor.

I sit in the office and put out fires mostly.But since LPS has institute a cut bid department work has increased, it mostly deals with under cutting my comparators bids for a flat fee.LPS is running everything threw a CE now.

I have found that paying independent contractors more keeps them around and gives them the incentive to do whats right.Ive had vary little charge backs no EO claims.Because i have less then 5 employees i don't have to carry workman comp.And Ive been with LPS for 8 yrs,and as a matter of fact the regional manager just paid a visit to my office last month to check out my operation.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yeah i know i cant believe i said that either,But as-far-as Uploading and Bids,i have *Secretary's* that do all the uploading and my contractors do all the biding unless there is a irregularly like to high or low which doesn't happen to often.
> 
> Everyone is 1099 except the me and the *Secretary's*,the contractors are responsible for their bids,locks,equipment unless they need help with a large purchase.I mainly do the roof bids,major repairs bids,and put out fires,etc.
> 
> ...


WOW we couldn't have more opposite experiences with the exact same company. ALL the cut bids they try to send us are crap. Never a dime to be made most would cost us to do them.

They constantly issue us work outside our coverage area and threaten to pull local work if we don't run the orders.

We don't get charge backs they just cut our pay when they issue payment. We are running about 150-200 orders a week in 3 states with them and HATING life.

You are obviously doing something right. What you are describing is exactly what we wanted when we signed up with them.:notworthy:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yeah i know i cant believe i said that either,But as-far-as Uploading and Bids,i have *Secretary's* that do all the uploading and my contractors do all the biding unless there is a irregularly like to high or low which doesn't happen to often.
> 
> Everyone is 1099 except the me and the *Secretary's*,the contractors are responsible for their bids,locks,equipment unless they need help with a large purchase.I mainly do the roof bids,major repairs bids,and put out fires,etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've found your niche. You sound exactly like I did when working with FAS and FAFS. 

Depending on where you are, things can change. Do what you're doing in a huge metro area like Phoenix, there's 1500 others waiting right behind you with a truckload of $3 an hour ******** ready to work. Or regionals who already have a bulk of the work and will drop you when some other fella can beat your prices. 

Most PP contractors know that they can't repair all of these properties until they move to REO. The frustration with dealing with mold...I think...lies in the fact that FNMA requires bleach and Kilz while in PPO status. I have 3 different clients who all say the same thing. This is a Fannie Mae requirement and we hit them all up with the disclosures in how they should treat the mold and we cannot be held liable yadda yadda yadda. PP work is meant to prevent the home from falling into or further into serious decay. Treating the mold properly would allow that. We all ate aware of the $2500 cap. Plus emergency allowances. I've done 250 cyd debris removals. Roof replacements. Suicide clean ups etc on PPO properties in which have exceeded the posted caps. Why can't this be done for serious issues like mold. I believe that is what they're waiting for. 

I believe the correct answer is that PPO work is what you do to address the matter to show that the lender did everything in their power so they can file the claim. Which such work turns over to you. 

My answer to all of you is this. Because the bank doesn't want to pay for it. Their process on handling these homes exceeds what our Pp/REO minds can see. Just like the cubicle minds cannot fathom what it takes to run a profitable business. We don't know the entire process that the legal team must go through to get these properties to convey, claim filed, REO, I/L, remarketing margins etc. 

We aren't paid to think and use our brains for these bastards. We just do what they want to pay for and move on to the next one. If we don't like it, time to move along. The more we try to understand things like this the more frustrated we will become for no reason. I wish you all the best. Be smart. Create a cheat sheet of disclosures and submit with every work order.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Gamecocks my friend all the way,we wiped Clemson again to..ha,ha.
> 
> I'm near Platt spring rd down from the Village store.Best hot dogs in the wurld..LOL.
> 
> ...


Yep I'm OLD SCHOOL 

Mary De**n and Che** Robinson and Matt ??? came in for First Preston after they "cherry picked" the contract and all was good for couple more years then all went to heck. 

The last year I was there I was in the middle of the big train wreck in Aiken if you remember that....I was putting displaced peoples in foreclosed homes so they had shelter.

I had the pleasure (2x) taking Ken Lewis (former CEO of BOA) on house tours through the upstait area. Never a complaint walking through feces, rats and just plain disgusting homes that were "ignored" in his $10,000 suits and shoes that were probably $5,000 a pair. That guy did care BUT he still had to answer to the board of directors. 

OK I also miss the boiled peanuts... :thumbsup:


----------

